# Nissan Almera GTI Pics (mine)



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Here is some pictures of my almera GTI thought some of you might be interested cause you dont get them in the states. Its a hatch back version of the B14 200SX and uses the SR20DE engine. Its standard apart from the wheels. Im gona do some engine mods, HotShot CAI and Header and maybe a JWT ECU. Im also gona get a kit for it from the states but im not sure which one yet. I know the front bumper and skirts will fit but i cant do nothing with the rear bumper cause the 200SX is a sedan. Enjoy

Side View.
http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera+Side+view.jpg?bcQRj_9AFg8j2Of_

Back View
http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera+Back+end.jpg?bcQRj_9AFZBRMQpw

Front View
http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera.jpg?bcQRj_9AOm5wCAQ6


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

Hello there,
cars looking good, may i suggest some JWT S3 Roller cams for your SR20, they work a treat.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Those pics are kinda dark, is there a way you can get a few more (better) pictures of it?


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Here are some pics taken in day light for ya.

Side View

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera+Side.jpg?bc.L0_9Afwh16Vxt

Back View

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera+Back+end---1.jpg?bc.L0_9AdHOk_Jpq

Front View

http://us.f1.yahoofs.com/users/5dc5644e/bc/Cars/Almera+Front+End.jpg?bc.L0_9AA_ex9X4l


----------



## 88NissanB12 (Nov 5, 2002)

Looks great! I don't believe I've seen a GTI model when I was in Germany.


----------



## P11GT (Aug 3, 2002)

im sure there is a turbo'd Almera GTi kicking about in germany, cos ive seen it pictured along side Larrs Turbo Primera GT.


----------



## SR20D_GTI (Nov 4, 2002)

Yeah ive seen it on the net i think its got 230 HP. The site was all in german so i didnt realy understand much of it. Id love to turbo mine to have that much HP would be great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

nice


----------

